# 3 pt hitch



## b737 (Oct 15, 2019)

hello...Have a 2017 ls 4155 tractor and the 3 pt hitch retracts up but will not lower???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You should have a flow rate knob somewhere (usually at the front of your seat base) that controls the rate of drop. I bet that's closed off.


----------



## b737 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> You should have a flow rate knob somewhere (usually at the front of your seat base) that controls the rate of drop. I bet that's closed off.


going to go.see.I ll bet your right..My friend was trying to ajust the seat and I bet he turned that knob...will get back, but thks Another Q...my wife is 144lbs and can not run the tractor..it quits. With me 180lbs its fine....don't want to put bricks on the seat....???


----------



## b737 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> You should have a flow rate knob somewhere (usually at the front of your seat base) that controls the rate of drop. I bet that's closed off.


It was the low rate knob...thks


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds like the seat switch might be malfunctioning or something is obstructing it. At 140 there should not be any issues


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

You could bypass the switch but remember it is a safety switch.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Or you could have her sit on your lap


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I vote you take option #2. If she likes running the tractor, she night let you get another for the stable. A second tractor is awfully hard to hide for very long. You can paint them both the same color, but they still find out.


----------

